# I never realized how much snails poop!!



## OrangeAugust

I just put white sand in one section of my divided 10 gallon, and there's one nerite snail in there... I can't believe how much he poops! There is so much snail poop on the ground after just one day, it must be pooping every few minutes. :blink:


----------



## registereduser

yes but I have zero algae in my tank ;-)


----------



## OrangeAugust

hehe I know. I'd rather clean up snail poop than scrub algae off of everything.
Although blue-green algae is growing on my sand. :|


----------



## snowflake311

Yeah I had a Nerite snails . I don't think they are worth it. Algae is not harmfully too much poop is. They poop more then plecos. 

Rams horn snails are my fav. Little poop.


----------



## registereduser

snowflake311 said:


> Rams horn snails are my fav. Little poop.


Do they have population explosions like other snails? That's another reason I prefer nerites, zero babies. Eggs, but no babies ever.


----------



## OrangeAugust

registereduser said:


> Do they have population explosions like other snails? That's another reason I prefer nerites, zero babies. Eggs, but no babies ever.


In my experience, ramshorns don't multiply as quickly as pond snails, but almost.


----------



## snowflake311

They are easy to control cut back on feeding and they will not over produce. If there is too much food they start to breed like mad. Only feed what your fish can eat and no problem. I keep them in all my tanks. They are amazing as cleaning the tank. They are good food from some fish too. My betta will eat the tiny baby snails that just hatched.


----------



## IndigoChild311

If I knew snails pooped a lot I wouldn't have gotten a Black Mystery Snail...


----------



## LizbethDawn

I've got 4 in the big tank and I guess I don't see it because of the color of my gravel. I only feed what the fish can eat though and I only put down two algae tablets two or three times a week depending on how my otos tummies look.


----------



## Laki

Nerites still have a lower bioload than other aquatic snails. Sometimes, Milly will fall asleep and she'll end up pooping on herself lol


----------



## Tikibirds

I literally just cleaned my 10 gallon - took it into the tub, washed out all the sand, refilled it, added the nerite and like an hour later - poop galore. Plus I also have like a 2 inch mystery snail in there as well. I just do more intense gravel vaccuming them most people. I dont even want to think about the poop in the 20G -


----------



## Tabby216

My apple snail poops a lot too...I also just find a pond snail that's about to get huge in a separate tank. More pond snails....by accident


----------

